# First century this weekend at HHH!



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

I completed my first century Saturday at the Hotter n hell 100. I've ridden 70+ miles a few times. I started riding about a year ago and never dreamed I could even go 50 miles. I'm a 6'4 and 265 lbs. down from 300 a year ago.. HHH was an awesome experience. The heat and wind were brutal, but the support was amazing! Local people were very generous at the rest stops and along the course. The water, sports drinks, pickles and snacks were invaluable. The encouragement was great. I plan to go again next year. 

Aside from the obvious, ride more, I'd love some tips on training for the event. I finished in 7 hours this year. My goal is the finish in 6 hrs next year. I need to lose more weight for sure! That's the primary reason I started riding. My goal is 245 lbs by next August. 

I bought a Scott Cr1 20. It has 105s and stock wheels. Any upgrades that would help???


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Congratulations!

The biggest upgrade is arranging your life so you can ride more.
Far more useful than anything you can do to your bike.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats! It was pretty brutal this year, especially the last 22 miles right into that south wind. You did great, losing more weight for next year will help a lot. Just ride, ride, and ride some more!


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations. I was all set for this year but had to miss because I got the frickin' Shingles on August 15th. That south wind is tough especially out there with nothing to break it but barb wire fences. The best bang for your buck in upgrades is wheels.


----------



## wing8337 (Oct 14, 2013)

+1 first century as well, heat and wind were vicious. never underestimate what an inexperienced rider will do to get to a rest stop, rode that last 40 with a pulled shoulder from a resulting crash. the support was incredible and hats off to the locals


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

delete... wrong ride.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations! I recently completed my first century as well. I loosely followed the century program they have on trainerroad.com. Also there is a program in The Time Crunched Cyclist for preparing to complete a century. They're both somewhat similar, midweek interval work then long slow rides on the weekend.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats as that's a huge accomplishment! I remember it well. Upgrades? You have a great bike. The only upgrade you will need is some goals and and a plan. I promise you with the right diet and training you can do whatever you want to accomplish! Keep after it and congrats again!


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

Outstanding. And now all those other rides you've been doing will seem shorter and more manageable. Keep riding, it only gets better.


----------

